# Three Second Rate Muscle Bikes For $100



## Goldenrod (Oct 25, 2016)

One of each: Schwinn mongrel, red Firestone and green Columbia. 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

  They have been crying in a garage for three decades.  What would you have done? 
    The orange Schwinn with the white seat has a bolt-on kick stand, cheap gooseneck, Sturmey Archer twist grip and a Monarch (?) fork.  It has a Schwinn badge and sprocket.  Since the three former riders were selling them from their deceased parent's home, they were glad that a restorer was buying them.  You can see that (on the positive side tires hold air, they are boys bikes, they should all clean up, the seats are perfect and no shipping.  The house was small so how could they have afforded to give their kids crates even if they were the correct ages? Bikes are the story of America that we are preserving, so even the cheap ones are also worth saving?
   I love this site and I want to thank the founders for their dedication.


----------



## bob the bike seller (Oct 25, 2016)

nice score, can you post a better pic of the Schwinn ?


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 25, 2016)

It has A S bolts but no writing on the chain guard and no coaster brake.


----------



## rfeagleye (Oct 25, 2016)

Nice finds! Can't beat those for $100.

The Firestone is a neat one, that bike was made by Rollfast, sold by Firestone. Neat little bike there.

Congrats!


----------



## bob the bike seller (Oct 25, 2016)

I think someone put a Schwinn Headbadge on a Frankenstien bike....I do not think its a Schwinn......front forks and just about every other part i NOTSchwinn......still cool


----------



## Dave K (Oct 25, 2016)

Frame chain ring and guard are Schwinn


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Oct 25, 2016)

Dave K said:


> Frame chain ring and guard are Schwinn



What is the guard off of. I know what it is i just can't say it.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Oct 25, 2016)

A little vaporust and polish and inner tubes and you have 3 nice riders.


----------



## Jaxon (Oct 25, 2016)

That Schwinn is a Pig Bike at it's finest. They would take the old 20 inch bikes and put banana seats and high rise bars to make muscle bikes. Forks look Huffy. They changed the fenders out. I believe they refer to that style frame as straight bar frame.


----------



## professor72 (Oct 25, 2016)

Definitely a schwinn tornado frame, 20". 1960 I believe. All the rest are classic pig bike combo parts. I have a 20" frame like this myself. Fairly hard to find frame in 20" size.


----------



## bob the bike seller (Oct 26, 2016)

professor72 said:


> Definitely a schwinn tornado frame, 20". 1960 I believe. All the rest are classic pig bike combo parts. I have a 20" frame like this myself. Fairly hard to find frame in 20" size.




I do not believe Schwinn had the twinn bar underneath the top bar as shown in these photos.....at least I have never seen one......1960 Schwinn does NOT show this twinn bar........


----------



## bob the bike seller (Oct 26, 2016)

Dave K said:


> Frame chain ring and guard are Schwinn




you sure about that frame?  the TWINN bars under the top bar do not look like ANY Schwinn I have seen........


----------



## bob the bike seller (Oct 26, 2016)

love the green columbia


----------



## Dave K (Oct 26, 2016)

Yeah they made that frame in 1959.  Not super common but have seen a few.


----------



## bob the bike seller (Oct 26, 2016)

Dave K said:


> Yeah they made that frame in 1959.  Not super common but have seen a few.




you are correct, good sir...20", 1959 Schwinn Tornado.........


----------



## Intense One (Oct 26, 2016)

Jaxon said:


> That Schwinn is a Pig Bike at it's finest. They would take the old 20 inch bikes and put banana seats and high rise bars to make muscle bikes. Forks look Huffy. They changed the fenders out. I believe they refer to that style frame as straight bar frame.



Here piggy piggy.  Definitely a pig bike like Jaxon said!


----------



## professor72 (Oct 26, 2016)

Here my tornado 20". January 1960 date


----------



## professor72 (Oct 26, 2016)

Also have a Hawthorne from 1964 that is similar to the firestone. I found it in a 1964 Montgomery wards catalog listed as a "super mustang dragster" model if I remember correctly.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 27, 2016)

professor72 said:


> Also have a Hawthorne from 1964 that is similar to the firestone. I found it in a 1964 Montgomery wards catalog listed as a "super mustang dragster" model if I remember correctly.
> 
> View attachment 375714




My '61 Monark came to me with a seat identical to that. Ugly as all hell. A member here said it must have belonged to Ron Jeremy. Ewww....lol. I haven't seen a seat like that since then!


----------

